# Great Family Restaurants Near Disney



## chap7

My wife and I, three children (6,3,2) and two grandparents will be at Disney this July.  We are looking for great family restaurants close to Disney.  Price range can vary.  We already have our character meals planned.  1600 Park Fare, Royal Castle, Chef Mickey, Liberty Tavern and then Hollywood and Vine to see Fantasmic.  We are considering adding Cape May, as well.

Is there anything off site you can recommend?  We are not interested in any of the dinner shows, though.  I know there are a lot of places on International drive and we would probably just head over there and wing it if we didn't have something planned.  

We are staying at the Houses at Summer Bay, if that helps to narrow down locations a little bit. 

As always, thank you for any suggestions that you may have.

Craig


----------



## frenchieinme

*Golden Corral, they are everywhere in Orlando...*



			
				chap7 said:
			
		

> My wife and I, three children (6,3,2) and two grandparents will be at Disney this July.  We are looking for great family restaurants close to Disney.  Price range can vary.  We already have our character meals planned.  1600 Park Fare, Royal Castle, Chef Mickey, Liberty Tavern and then Hollywood and Vine to see Fantasmic.  We are considering adding Cape May, as well.
> 
> Is there anything off site you can recommend?  We are not interested in any of the dinner shows, though.  I know there are a lot of places on International drive and we would probably just head over there and wing it if we didn't have something planned.
> 
> We are staying at the Houses at Summer Bay, if that helps to narrow down locations a little bit.
> 
> As always, thank you for any suggestions that you may have.
> 
> Craig



I would recommend the Golden Corral for their breakfast, lunch or dinner buffets with un limited food a plenty.  Your family of 7 will eat dinner there for under $50.  Adults and kids alike love it and there are some that do not.  Based on the long lines there (which move quickly by the way), there appears to be more that do than don't.    

frenchieinme


----------



## Vodo

We always visit the Golden Corral also.  There's one on 192 about 4 miles from Summer Bay.  You can save an additional 10% by picking up one of the ever available Disney area coupon books (they even have them at the restaurant itself on the exit corridor).  Also in that general vicinity, there's a Cracker Barrel, Red Lobster, Outback, TGI Friday's, Chik-Fil-A, Giordano's (Italian), Beef O'Briedy's and Houlihan's.

Additionally, there's a Publix right next door to Summer Bay and a Super Walmart just around the corner on Highway 27.

Cindy


----------



## Leturno

*This is a little off topic...*

This is a little off topic because it "IS NOT" a great family restaurant. But I just did a search for Sam's Clubs in Orlando and came up with several. I do not know if this is a nation wide thing for Sam's clubs but the ones around us here have a snack bar with very reasonable prices. 
A giant slice of pizza and a supersized refillable soda are under $3. It makes a nice affordable snack/lunch when you are out and about. They also have hot dogs (huge hot dogs) salads and chicken raps. If you want a whole pizza they will cook anyone you want and it will be under $8 with any toppings from what is available. In my mind it beats McDonalds.

Every meal doesn't have to be a sit down waitor'ed affair for $50+.

Scott


----------



## chap7

Perfect!  Thank you all so much.  Sam's Club is something I would not have thought of, but I agree that not every meal has to be a waitered affair.  Sam's Club sounds like an inexpensive and easy alternative.

There's also a restaurant that I visited a few years ago on International Drive (near the Ripley's Museum, maybe) that was an all you can eat seafood buffet.  It was a free standing building, in the front of a parking lot of a shopping center.  Possibly also near a racing themed restaurant.  Any ideas on the name of this one?


----------



## chap7

Boston Lobster Feast was the seafood buffet.  It even included all you can eat lobster.  I definitely recommend it.


----------



## magiroux

There are 3 "CiCi's Pizza" locations in Orlando. All-You-Can-Eat pizza/pasta/salad for $3.99. I never got there myself, but my friend who lives in Orlando takes her (growing) boys there all the time and they love it.

BTW Craig, We will also be at the Houses at Summer Bay for two weeks starting July 22nd. Can't wait  .


----------



## ArBravesFan

Fish Bones on Sandlake and International Drive has great steaks and seafood.


----------



## Vodo

There's a Boston Lobster Feast right on 192 also, so if you don't want to trek all the way to International Drive, that's an option.

Cindy


----------



## DianeV

My kids love going to the Rainforest Cafe at Downtown Disney..

Also i wouldnt recommend the Golden Corral on 192..I had a horrible experience with the food being old and nasty and the place was just disgusting..I have heard the same thing from others. It may be a little longer drive but the one over on 535 near Bahama Breeze (across from Vistana kinda) is MUCH nicer


----------



## timetraveler

DianeV said:
			
		

> My kids love going to the Rainforest Cafe at Downtown Disney..
> 
> Also i wouldnt recommend the Golden Corral on 192..I had a horrible experience with the food being old and nasty and the place was just disgusting..I have heard the same thing from others. It may be a little longer drive but the one over on 535 near Bahama Breeze (across from Vistana kinda) is MUCH nicer



Bahama Breeze is one of our favorites.  Good kids menu too.  I guess we are big kids...because we love the Rainforest Cafe as well.

All of the restaurants up and down Hwy 192 have good kid menus actually.  So just pick the place you and your wife want it eat at.


----------



## Vodo

DianeV said:
			
		

> My kids love going to the Rainforest Cafe at Downtown Disney..
> 
> Also i wouldnt recommend the Golden Corral on 192..I had a horrible experience with the food being old and nasty and the place was just disgusting..I have heard the same thing from others. It may be a little longer drive but the one over on 535 near Bahama Breeze (across from Vistana kinda) is MUCH nicer


Our experiences at the 192 Golden Corral (and there have been MANY) have, for the most part, been fine.  It's an older store, so it's not as aesthetically appealing as the one on 535, but we've always thought the food was better prepared - more flavorful.  The store on 535 has food that looks beautiful, but doesn't taste as good, at least to us.  

BTW, Disney area Golden Corral's charge dinner prices (about $10 plus beverage) for both lunch and dinner on Saturday and Sunday.  The rest of the week, lunch is $6.99 plus beverage.  Drinks run close to $2.00, so if you have any water-drinkers, you'll save quite a bit of money.  Seniors (60+) get beverages free with their meal.  And if you arrive between something like 1:00 and 3:00 on a week day, seniors get $1.00 off their meal plus the free beverage.  (Can you tell that we vacation on a tight budget?  We spend about 12 weeks a year in the Disney area, and with that many vacations, we have to learn to cut corners.  )

Cindy


----------



## MarTN

5 Character Meals is a lot.  How long are you there?  I think too many diminshes the magic.  I'm sure others would disagree.


----------



## dmensing

I second timetraveler's recommendation of Bahama Breeze. The other restaurant we always seem to gravitate back to is Giordano's Pizza on 192. Giordano's would be fairly close to you at Summer Bay.

HTH,
Dan.


----------



## lvhmbh

Take the family to the Gaylord Palms Hotel.  It is on Osceola Pkway across from the Marriott World Center.  Find out more by going to www.gaylordhotels.com and clicking on Gaylord Palms.  They have an ice village with slides and a restaurant that is a boat.  They have a clown on stilts who makes balloon animals for the kids.  It's a pretty neat place and our then 7 year old g-son had to go a couple of times.  Linda


----------



## DanR

*Fish Bones*

Just a word of caution if you go to Fish Bones at the corner of sand Lake and International Blvd.
Make sure you ask the price of any specials that the waitress mentions at the table.  They don't tell you the price unless you ask.

My wife ordered a special that was not on the menu.
Better stay seated when you get the bill.


----------



## Leturno

magiroux said:
			
		

> There are 3 "CiCi's Pizza" locations in Orlando. All-You-Can-Eat pizza/pasta/salad for $3.99. I never got there myself, but my friend who lives in Orlando takes her (growing) boys there all the time and they love it.
> 
> .



They just opened a CiCi's here in Plainfield Illinois about 10 minutes from my home. We will be going there sometime in the next few weeks I am sure. If I do, I will let you know how it was. As a Chicagoan I feel I know something about pizza. 

Scott


----------



## spiceycat

okay this is not great food - at all - but  cheap and fairly decent Ponderosa Steak House...

you can get a guide book for Kissimmee

http://www.floridakiss.com/tools/requestinfo/index.php

it is free...

of course I don't like this year. before they labeled all the hotels on their maps...

now they just give you the maps....  

long ago when I first started to use them they actually labeled everything - hotels, restuarants, shops, malls - it was nice....but then it grew and grew - well that map would be impossible today. They don't even tell you near while mile marker....

but they could still do a hotel one!!!

there is a Dinning section in the back - but what type of food you are interested in.... (steak is a separate section)


----------



## frenchieinme

ArBravesFan said:
			
		

> Fish Bones on Sandlake and International Drive has great steaks and seafood.



If you are going to Fishbones (excellent choice by the way) RESERVATIONS is a MUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

frenchieinme


----------



## rickandcindy23

Black Angus, Smoky Bones, Red Lobster, Bahama Breeze and Olive Garden are some of our favorite family restaurants near Disney.  Smoky Bones is near a Publix off of 192, but I cannot remember which direction.  We like the restaurants by the Florida Mall the best.  Smoky Bones, Red Lobster and Olive Garden are all near the mall.  Also, Fronterras is a great Mexican food restaurant near the Florida Mall. 

Near the convention center, you can find all of the above restaurants, but I have not seen a Fronterra's near the CC. 

We really enjoyed the Golden Corral by Bahama Breeze near Vistana as well.  The food was great and lunch was regularly $6.99 for all you can eat, but with 10% discount, it was even less.


----------



## markmaine

We had a great meal at Logan's Roadhouse in Kissimmee a couple of years ago.


----------



## cpnuser

*Restaurants- Olive Garden, Sam's Club*

Don't know if you get reward points with your credit card charges.  My credit card offers Olive Garden(good at all Darden restaurants-Bahama Breeze), Outback and various other restaurant gift certificates when I accumulate enough points(usually around 3500) to get free $25 gift certificates.  Great to use on vacations.  The Sam's Club pizza runs about $8 for a very large pizza and is very good.  Sam's Club usually will give you a one day pass, if you are not a member.


----------



## Detailor

Our favorites include several that we visit every year.
Bahama Breeze has become a fairly recent family favorite.  Nice atmosphere, good food, moderately priced, but VERY busy.  Either go early for dinner or use their call first option (call in before heading to the restaurant to have your name placed on their list) as they do not accept reservations.  We go to their location near Vistana, but I think there's one on International Drive, too.
Rainforest Cafe is fun but also challenged with a lengthy wait time.  We like the Downtown Disney location while there's another at the Animal Kingdom theme park.
Landry's Seafood is located on Route 535 near Vistana (and near Bahama Breeze).  Landry's and Rainforest are jointly owned by a large restaurant chain company.  Predictably good food in a nice setting.
For about six years we've started our Orlando vacations with a visit to Disney's Boardwalk area.  It's become a family tradition to arrive in Orlando around lunch time and head to the ESPN Cafe.  Slightly above average sports bar food at average prices.  Its the atmosphere that makes the place with scads of sports on the many television sets.  We've seen everything from a multi-screen Tiger Woods on his way to another win to spring training games to March Madness (with us being the only people in the place taking notice of a University of Vermont game last year).
The Big River Grille & Brewery is another nice Boardwalk choice.
The All-Star Cafe at Disney's Wide World of Sports is similar to the ESPN Cafe.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Steak & Shake*

We usually find ourselves & the whole family chowing down at least once per Orlando vacation at Steak & Shake. 

Yum. 

There are several Orlando Steak & Shake locations.  We usually tuck in at the 1 located at 12163 S. Apopka-Vineland Road.  That's close to Exit 68 off I-4.  It's also right around the corner from Cypress Pointe Grandevillas, our Orlando home timeshare resort. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## jef

Sweet Tomatoes (I Drive and Kirkman) and Panera Bread (several locations) are 2 of our favorite's.


----------



## nezruss

Ha sanyone every tried Margaritaville at Universal?
And another one called the Volcano Grill(mexican)?
I am trying to venture out from my typical WDW restaurants.


----------



## Detailor

nezruss said:
			
		

> Ha sanyone every tried Margaritaville at Universal?
> And another one called the Volcano Grill(mexican)?
> I am trying to venture out from my typical WDW restaurants.



I don't know Volcano Grill, but we've eaten at Margaritaville (I think we ate at the one in Vegas, too).  It's a pretty typical chain restaurant featuring a pretty good menu.  Good theming and average to better to average food.
If you don't mind LOUD, the Hard Rock Cafe can be a neat experience, too (though I liked the old Hard Rock better).
Dick Taylor


----------



## Cavalier

*You will have a huge doggy bay*

Buca di Beppo  - Italian
8001 S. Orange Blossom Trl.
407-859-7844 · Moderate


----------



## Carl D

Just a guess, but the OP has probably already picked their restaurant..


----------



## Sea Six

I think you're right, after reading this.



chap7 said:


> Perfect!  Thank you all so much.  Sam's Club is something I would not have thought of, but I agree that not every meal has to be a waitered affair.  Sam's Club sounds like an inexpensive and easy alternative.



If $3 pizza excites you, I also recommend the hot dog cart at the Home Depot.  Hot dogs, a bag of chips AND a can of soda for $5 - can't go wrong.


----------



## chap7

Funny this should come up again. It just so happens that the OP is heading down to Disney for a long Columbus Day weekend! :whoopie: 

Thanks for all your suggestions.  Think I'm going to pass on the Home Depot hot dog cart, though.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Be there too at Star Island


----------



## Kenrabs

Going,Oct,12th-19th,at,Marriott-Horizons.


----------



## phoward336

*Restaurants in Orlando*

We always go to Cafe Tu Tu Tango on I-drive.  It's near the convention center and in the evening there are usually dancers, artists working, etc.  It's loud and fun and our kids love it.

Funny Sam's Club was mentioned - we often stop there while driving for dinner or lunch - our kids are little and they can run around quite a bit while we eat slices of pizza!


----------



## Sea Six

Margaritaville is one of our favorites.  You put your name in for a table, then grab a nice margarita from the take-out window until your table is ready.  They have some excellent live bands there, but it does get loud.  The food's good too!


----------

